# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Getting to Dub Club

## LivinInThe603

What's the best way to get to and from the Dub Club? 

I want a great night out, but want to stay smart about getting around town, especially if the party goes late!

----------


## ohliz

I'd take a taxi up.

----------


## LivinInThe603

I guess I'm looking for more.... 

Are there taxis waiting to take people back down the hill in the evenings? 
Drivers who will both take me up and come back to bring me home when I call? 

Thanks

----------


## Bnewb

Livin...there are no regular taxis running up there at that time of night...you'd have to call a service.
Either ask the property where you're staying to set you up with a professional taxi service or we have ph's available for you.

Dub Club is only open on Sundays and Skyline Levels (on the same road) is open for specials events...check out both properties to see what is happening that week.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thank you!!!

I was thinking there may not be a regular route up that way at night... good info. I read about Sunday nights, so I'll be sure to be in town over the weekend!!! I would appreciate one or two of your contacts as I approach my trip, that would be so helpful!!!! I am hoping my host/ess would be of help in this regard as well, but it never hurts to have tried and true transportation! I haven't exactly decided on accommodations yet. Would take suggestions, if any.

Thank you!

----------


## LivinInThe603

I did a little more digging and the Dub Club looks like _the_ spot for sunday nights in Kingston!! super excited to give it a go!

----------


## ohliz

Lots of choices for accommodation...really depends on your budget and what you want. Plenty of hotels uptown, also airbnb in private homes or condos, even a hostel.

----------


## Bnewb

> Thank you!!!
> 
> I was thinking there may not be a regular route up that way at night... good info. I read about Sunday nights, so I'll be sure to be in town over the weekend!!! I would appreciate one or two of your contacts as I approach my trip, that would be so helpful!!!! I am hoping my host/ess would be of help in this regard as well, but it never hurts to have tried and true transportation! I haven't exactly decided on accommodations yet. Would take suggestions, if any.
> 
> Thank you!


Livin...if you want to kill two birds with one stone in the sense of visiting a couple of the popular places...you might think about staying in New Kingston around the Devon House area. You can easily walk to and visit Devon House, the Bob Marley Museum and many great places to eat and drink.  Emancipation Park is a mile or two from Bob Marley museum in the business area of New Kingston...also located in this area are some higher end business oriented hotels.

We've stayed from the lowest end to very high end hotels but often at a friend's home...we've covered the gamut of locations if you have any detailed questions about a particular area or place...hopefully we can help you out.

----------


## LivinInThe603

I'm most interested in a guest house, bed and breakfast, or one room/studio rental, or a smaller, locally owned hotel. A kitchen seems to be common, but honestly, I doubt I'd be cooking much for myself during this particular stay. A refrigerator is always nice. I've seen a few hotels that include a basic breakfast. At this point, I'm planning to be in town for maybe three nights... maybe 4 if I can get in a cricket or football match and need to extend my long weekend one more day. 

I'm focused on the area at or very near Hope Road, like you said, near Devon House area. I prefer to walk when I can, but plan to take taxi/driver after sunset, as needed... so the closer I am to restaurants and food shops, the better. 

If you have any friends who have rentals I'd love to talk with them.

Same for drivers, as I mentioned. But maybe closer to the summer- at least once I have my accommodation set. 

I found Dub Club on the map and it doesn't seem much near anything of commercial interest. So I'll definitely be asking a driver to take me up there and bring me back down. 

I'm thinking I might do brunch up at Strawberry Hill on a Sunday morning, then the Dub Club that evening! Sounds like a good day!!!

----------

